# Built a Santa Maria style grill



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

Built myself a outdoor grilling space on my back patio. Built the base with cinder blocks and covered with Faux stone veneer. Top was made with 2 layers of 3/4 pressure treated plywood, covered with cement board, then stone tile. Fire box was framed with cinder blocks then lined with fire tile. Fabricated the Santa Maria grill from Stainless.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

*COOL*

Man that looks awesome


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

You should be proud, that looks great.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Good work. That is nice.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Outstanding


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job Echo!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice looking grill....


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks All


----------



## Stephanb (Aug 24, 2016)

Look really good👍


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

That's pretty cool!
I bet the burgers and steaks taste better coming off your hand built grill too!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

That's awesome! Curious how the fire tiles are holding up? I've built numerous fire pits/outdoor fireplaces and always used firebrick and had issues with the firebrick cracking. I'm thinking the fire tiles are the way to go.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cool! Now is the time to burn some meat!


----------



## Thegarvinclan (Jul 5, 2017)

*Very cool*

Very cool. I grew up in Santa Maria Ca. And have seen a lot of grills like that!


----------



## LL42L (Nov 24, 2017)

Only thing standing between that grill and greatness is yo *** inviting me over once in a while.


----------



## jaredcostanza (May 21, 2020)

Nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

